# Bus-Only Lanes For L.A.



## WhoozOn1st (Jun 15, 2011)

"To streamline and speed commutes from MacArthur Park [near downtown] to Centinela Avenue at the eastern edge of Santa Monica, the Los Angeles City Council voted Tuesday to construct bus-only lanes along 7.7 miles of [Wilshire Blvd.]. Officials estimate that it will shave 11 minutes off a nearly one-hour trip."

L.A. To Put Bus Lanes On Busy Route

"The original proposal called for 8.7 miles of the special lanes, but a one-mile section west of Beverly Hills known as Condo Canyon was excluded after residents and some officials said the lanes would create difficulties for motorists entering their driveways and were not necessary in that section."


----------



## leemell (Jun 15, 2011)

Yea, Beverly Hills "opted out". They opposed it from the beginning and have been quite obstreperous about it.


----------

